# Our beautiful Lucy



## Mary66 (Nov 15, 2018)

I was woken on Sunday morning by a strange cry from my beautiful 12 year old cat lucy. I knew straight away somethingwas wrong so I looked under the bed to where she was lying she tried to get up but her back legs went beneath her I thought she'd broken her leg so screamed for help we finally got her in her cat box and drove to the emergency vet she was screaming in pain. We arrived at the vet her breathing was really slow vet examined her told us he thought it was saddle thrombosis told us to go home and he would ring us as soon as he knew anything. I waa in shock i had never heard of this terrible disease. We left in a daze over an hour later we got the devastating phone call our precious lucy had passed away all alone. I am totally heartbroken so lost without her. Every thought going through my head if only I'd stayed with her and held her. If I'd known what this was I would never had put her in her box I would have held her in my arms. The guilt is killing me for not being with her at the end. I'm totally devastated.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Mary66: How awful for you and the fact that you feel you did the wrong thing taking her to the vet. You did what any caring owner would have done and got her to a vet asap. Sadly, a saddle thrombus is one of the worst things that can happen to a cat. At least by taking her to the vet, she would have been given a very strong painkiller which would relax her as it is a horrid and very painful condition. So sorry for your loss. XX


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

How heartbreaking, I'm truly sorry for your loss. Sleep peacefully dear Lucy xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this . 
Run Free, Lucy


----------

